# Old 01 dialling code - photos needed



## hiccup (Jan 8, 2010)

I suppose this is a slightly cheeky request, I've set up this blog:

http://01forlondon.wordpress.com

it's a collection of photos of signs in London that still have the old (pre-1990) 01 dialling code on them. e.g:







and I wondered if any lovely urban people might know of any signs in London they could either tell me about, or even better, send me a photo of, so I can add them to the blog. I'm only really doing it for my own amusement, so I can't promise any tangible reward other than a credit on the website, but any contributions would be most gratefully received.

Oh, you can follow the blog on Twitter too: @dial01forlondon



/cleared with ed


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2010)

i am still looking, only found the one so far, but now I look whenever I am on the bus  noticed a lot without the 01 code, or the 071 or 0171, 0181 ,081, they seem to have just knocked the 01 off when they changed, and haven't been that arsed about buying any numbers since


----------



## hiccup (Jan 8, 2010)

Appreciate your efforts so far  

And yeah, I'm still trying to decide if I should put "implicit" 01s on the blog, e.g. where it just says:

991 3456


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2010)

Lina Stores (deli in Brewer Street, Soho) has an 'implied 01' in having a 7 digit phone number painted on the glass above the door.

Are there any phone numbers with exchange NAMES still visible in London?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 8, 2010)

That interesting.

If anyone sees any original orange Happy Shoppers let me know too. There's a facebook group dedicated to it.


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> If anyone sees any original orange Happy Shoppers let me know too. There's a facebook group dedicated to it.


----------



## thriller (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out. Sometime I see old dialing codes on shop signs and think it's a sign of failing business that they cannot be even bothered to update the number.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> That interesting.
> 
> If anyone sees any original orange Happy Shoppers let me know too. There's a facebook group dedicated to it.



I think Inca Stores just off Dulwich Road has the orange happy shopper signage still.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2010)

this is already on the site, in that camden town! and it is still open, selling outdoor gear


----------



## hiccup (Jan 8, 2010)

thriller said:


> I'll keep an eye out. Sometime I see old dialing codes on shop signs and think it's a sign of failing business that they cannot be even bothered to update the number.



Could mean the opposite. If they're still got an 01 phone number, then they've been in business for at least 20 years.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jan 8, 2010)

This thread got me thinking of that culture programme called 01 For London which was presented by Richard Jobson

According to his wikipedia entry he was married to Mariella Frostrup during his Skids period, which I didn't know


----------



## cybertect (Jan 8, 2010)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Are there any phone numbers with exchange NAMES still visible in London?



Pinchin Street, E1

I took this in November 2007, but it was still there a couple of months ago.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jan 8, 2010)

Damn this thread, I almost missed my bus stop on the way home as I was too busy looking at the shop signs!


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 8, 2010)

hiccup said:


> Could mean the opposite. If they're still got an 01 phone number, then they've been in business for at least 20 years.


Thats the way I saw it...

So, if a shop has an 01 number, what do you actually have to dial before the 7 digit number? 020 something?


----------



## hiccup (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, 020 7 or 020 8


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 8, 2010)

just 020

useually 7 inner 8 outer  but  techinally   just 020  i have  a  020 3  number   (london number for voip)


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 8, 2010)

do you have to judge whether to dial 7 or 8 depending on what area youre in? or if you dial the old number will it say "this number has now changed to...." or would that recorded message be switched off by now and the old number unrecognized?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 8, 2010)

But if you're in an 020 7*** area you just dial 7***, no? In work I do that 

I like this thread there is a caff in Southwark I walk past I will snap it in the week, I was about to just google it just now before realising the likely futility of that if they have an 01 sign I am unlikely to have to use Flash player for their website

Tangentially, should I let it go more when people say 0207 when it is blatantly 020 etc? Similarly Cardiff (where I am from) is 029 20** **** not 02920. Should I just forget it, am I weird?

Good thread


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 8, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> But if you're in an 020 7*** area you just dial 7***, no? In work I do that



Not if you're on a mobile.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 8, 2010)

Herbsman. said:


> Not if you're on a mobile.



You always need to dial the full STD code for calls from a mobile, though. The phone doesn't have a geographic number.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 8, 2010)

cybertect said:


> You always need to dial the full STD code for calls from a mobile, though. The phone doesn't have a geographic number.


exactly my point, chap

if youre calling from a mobile how do you know whether to put a 7 or an 8


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 11, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Pinchin Street, E1
> 
> I took this in November 2007, but it was still there a couple of months ago.



lovely pic, nice one - E1 is full of little spots like that.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 11, 2010)

Gavin Bl said:


> - E1 is full of little spots like that.



One of Jack The Ripper's murders took place on Pinchin Street...

Oh, hang on, same comment


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 12, 2010)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Lina Stores (deli in Brewer Street, Soho) has an 'implied 01' in having a 7 digit phone number painted on the glass above the door.
> 
> Are there any phone numbers with exchange NAMES still visible in London?



Here's one in the backstreets of Kings Cross. It reads TER 4577. TER stands for Terminus. I had to zoom in quite a long way to make it legible.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 12, 2010)

Ooh that's cool.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 12, 2010)

There is a shop on Ordinance Road in Enfield Lock that still has LEA 4765 .

LEA being Lea Valley - we are 01992 now.


----------



## Oula (Jan 14, 2010)

There's a very old hairdressers near my parents in New Malden that just has MAL 0891 or something outside it. I can photograph this weekend.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 14, 2010)

Think I might have to start a new section on the blog for signs with exchanges on them


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 16, 2010)

Excellent idea !

"HOP" was London Bridge as a starter !


----------



## hiccup (Jan 16, 2010)

Noticed another 01 near me (Ealing) the other day. If it stops raining I'll go out and snap it.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 19, 2010)

Some nice person from u75 sent me some pictures of 01s from Crystal Palace. Just put one of them on the site:

http://01forlondon.wordpress.com/


----------



## yield (Feb 21, 2010)

In Hayes on the Uxbridge Road. Took the picture on the way home from work this afternoon.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 22, 2010)

Quite funny this thread, because I took a few pictures down Lambeth walk yesterday - noticing that the rather abandon shops had one with no dialing code -so that would be the old 01, one with 071 and one with 0171.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 22, 2010)

yield said:


> In Hayes on the Uxbridge Road. Took the picture on the way home from work this afternoon.



Cheers, I shall add it to the blog


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Quite funny this thread, because I took a few pictures down Lambeth walk yesterday - noticing that the rather abandon shops had one with no dialing code -so that would be the old 01, one with 071 and one with 0171.



I keep looking for 01 now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 28, 2010)

An 01 picture to follow when I get round to transferring it out of the mobile phone.  could have had another one about 100 yards away, but it's on the sign in the window of a clock / watch repairers (not visible when they pull the shutter down at night), and they might have got nervous and called the law if i'd gone and photographed it...

I guess a twist to this would be to try and get a sequence of adjacent shops, with 01, 081 (or 071 if you like), 0181 (ditto) and 020 numbers on display.  And an 0208 in the same parade, just to annoy the pedants.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2010)

Puddy_Tat said:


> An 01 picture to follow when I get round to transferring it out of the mobile phone. could have had another one about 100 yards away, but it's on the sign in the window of a clock / watch repairers (not visible when they pull the shutter down at night), and they might have got nervous and called the law if i'd gone and photographed it...


 
Cheers 



Puddy_Tat said:


> I guess a twist to this would be to try and get a sequence of adjacent shops, with 01, 081 (or 071 if you like), 0181 (ditto) and 020 numbers on display. And an 0208 in the same parade, just to annoy the pedants.


 
That would be a glorious thing to see. We must live in hope...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 1, 2010)

As promised - 





The Flower Shoppe, Burnt Ash Hill, Lee SE12 - taken 27.2.10


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome. You totally rock


----------



## hiccup (Mar 8, 2010)

yield said:


> In Hayes on the Uxbridge Road. Took the picture on the way home from work this afternoon.


 
Finally got round to updating the blog: http://01forlondon.wordpress.com/2010/03/08/knights-of-hillingdon-florist/

cheers 



Puddy_Tat said:


> As promised -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh no. I didn't save the photos, and now they're gone. Any chance you could post them up again? Sorry to be a pain...


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 8, 2010)

There's a cake shop on Camberwell road, on a little parade of shops by the Castle estate with an 01 number.

Can't find a decent picture online though


----------



## hiccup (Mar 8, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> There's a cake shop on Camberwell road, on a little parade of shops by the Castle estate with an 01 number.
> 
> Can't find a decent picture online though



Ta. Don't get down that way much, but have added it to my to do list.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2010)

Puddy_Tat said:


> As promised -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Added to the site, cheers


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 25, 2010)

sorry - dropped a clanger uploading the first one to tinypic, and somehow uploaded the same picture three times.  i deleted what i thought were the two i had not linked here.  and i obviously managed to bugger that up as well.  

but i think you have got the better of the two, anyway.

and collected another one this week - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in greenwich market, taken 22.3.10

photo by jay (he has a better camera than my camera phone)


----------



## hiccup (Mar 27, 2010)

Puddy_Tat said:


> sorry - dropped a clanger uploading the first one to tinypic, and somehow uploaded the same picture three times.  i deleted what i thought were the two i had not linked here.  and i obviously managed to bugger that up as well.
> 
> but i think you have got the better of the two, anyway.
> 
> ...



That is ace, I shall stick it on the blog forthwith. Thanks


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2010)

it's a sign of longevity keeping the 01 number, it says, proudly, that this business has been here for over 20 years


----------



## hiccup (Mar 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it's a sign of longevity keeping the 01 number, it says, proudly, that this business has been here for over 20 years



Indeed


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2010)

driving down the Lea bridge road,Leyton spotted this one, mrs21 took a quick picture whilst we were stuck in traffic, a little bemused that I wanted a picture of a dull shop - it's important, it's for someone on the internets !

now do these count? the upper window frame has two shields with the number without the 01

actually spotted 3 more! on the way down Lea bridge road, all without the 01,could go back and bag them at some point


----------



## hiccup (Mar 29, 2010)

Puddy_Tat said:


> sorry - dropped a clanger uploading the first one to tinypic, and somehow uploaded the same picture three times. i deleted what i thought were the two i had not linked here. and i obviously managed to bugger that up as well.
> 
> but i think you have got the better of the two, anyway.
> 
> ...


 
Tis on the blog, thanks


----------



## hiccup (Mar 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> driving down the Lea bridge road,Leyton spotted this one, mrs21 took a quick picture whilst we were stuck in traffic, a little bemused that I wanted a picture of a dull shop - it's important, it's for someone on the internets !
> 
> now do these count? the upper window frame has two shields with the number without the 01
> 
> actually spotted 3 more! on the way down Lea bridge road, all without the 01,could go back and bag them at some point


 
Good work that man. And yup, they count, although I'll caegorise the photo as an "implied" 01.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 15, 2010)

my offerings 

eta: why's the top one blue???


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2010)

Wicked cheers 

No idea about the blueness though...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

Boycey said:


> my offerings
> 
> eta: why's the top one blue???



I go past that electric shop a lot and never noticed the number


----------



## Boycey (Apr 15, 2010)

It's a wicked little shop- proper old school dusty cavern of stuff but the staff always seem to know where everything is  luckily I've never used the other shop...


----------



## hiccup (Apr 29, 2010)

T J Electrics is now on the blog


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 26, 2010)

Regret to report that The Flower Shoppe, Burnt Ash Hill, Lee SE12 - taken 27.2.10 (see earlier post) has since then had a new facia put on.  don't know if this embarrassed them into it.....

and wtf at previous post now having photos of two frocks as well as shop front.  Think Tinypic have done something daft.  I've asked the mods to do something about it.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 26, 2010)

The lettering and shop window of this funeral parlour in Marchmont Street is brand new so leaving the 01 code is clearly deliberately retro. Its catching on !!


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2010)

Why is your 01 blog interesting?  It shouldn't be interesting.

But it is.  

I just don't understand why...


----------



## hiccup (Aug 11, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> The lettering and shop window of this funeral parlour in Marchmont Street is brand new so leaving the 01 code is clearly deliberately retro. Its catching on !!


 Cheers, will add this sometime soon 


Corax said:


> Why is your 01 blog interesting?  It shouldn't be interesting.
> 
> But it is.
> 
> I just don't understand why...


 
I really don't know, but it's interesting enough that I keep updating it. Just added John Seaward funeral directors, that Boycey kindly posted to this thread a while ago:

http://01forlondon.wordpress.com

Two funeral directors... I suppose they're businesses that rarely lack for trade.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a quick wander around Stratford t'other day in the hope to get some pics - and could I find any 01s?!!!  Couple of 0171/0181s mind you!

Going to venture further into Leytonstone Road and beyond when I get a chance!


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 11, 2010)

stephj said:


> I had a quick wander around Stratford t'other day in the hope to get some pics - and could I find any 01s?!!!  Couple of 0171/0181s mind you!
> 
> Going to venture further into Leytonstone Road and beyond when I get a chance!


 
You need to venture to Zone 6!

Where else are you going to get a running business that still has an area code and four digits on their frontage?


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 28, 2010)

Michaels Meats in Brixton (and Barons Menswear as well, but they omit the 01):


----------



## hiccup (Aug 29, 2010)

Ooh, two together,  a rare treat. Cheers. Will blog them imminently.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2010)

An honourable mention to the Arosfa Hotel in Gower Street.  

It still displays its pre-01 number outside, and seems proud of it (this photo from their own web site)







It does have a brass plate next to the door, which includes an 0171 number...


----------



## plurker (Oct 25, 2010)

Rogers on Streatham High Road still rocking the 01 thing...


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers for these. Have been a bit slack on the blogging front, cos work have blocked Flickr, but will get these added soon.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

stephj said:


> I had a quick wander around Stratford t'other day in the hope to get some pics - and could I find any 01s?!!!  Couple of 0171/0181s mind you!
> 
> Going to venture further into Leytonstone Road and beyond when I get a chance!



I have noticed a few on Lea Bridge Road - Leyton end - but I'm always driving when I see them so haven't yet been able to take any pictures


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2010)

Saw one opposite Clock House station on Sat night.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2010)

butchers shop on bethnal green road spotted at the weekend, but wasn't really practical to photograph it.






not my photo...


----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 27, 2010)

a fair selection here... you may want to check with the members of this group on flickr if you can post some of these up on your blog.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2010)

Added, many thanks

http://01forlondon.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/rogers-curtain-makers-streatham/


----------



## colacubes (Feb 20, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Michaels Meats in Brixton (and Barons Menswear as well, but they omit the 01):


 


hiccup said:


> Ooh, two together,  a rare treat. Cheers. Will blog them imminently.



I'm glad I checked this thread first  as I spotted the exact same two today and immediately thought of the blog and took some snaps   I've lived about 100m from them for over 6 years and never noticed till today


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Noticed another 01 near me (Ealing) the other day. If it stops raining I'll go out and snap it.


....and in the old days Ealing phone numbers started PER (Perivale exchange)


----------



## cybertect (Mar 26, 2011)

A couple taken from the top deck of the 154 bus on Stafford Road in Wallington last Saturday.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome, cheers, will add them shortly


----------



## hiccup (Mar 28, 2011)

Added: http://01forlondon.wordpress.com/

Cheers m'dears


----------



## Giles (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone seen any more "pre-01" signs? Those must be very old by now.

Giles..


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 17, 2011)

Butchers, innit.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought about this thread a couple of weeks ago when I was in the Hoxton Station area.
There is a Victorian building on the corner of Pearson Street with an old Shoreditch SHO..... number painted on the side.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 25, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Butchers, innit.


 
Ahh dammit, the images are blocked at work. Will add them to the blog when I get home, cheers.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 10, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Butchers, innit.


Blogged. Sorry it took me so long.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 5, 2012)

Fashion Street, E1. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hiccup (Jul 6, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Fashion Street, E1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, lovely, ta.

Got a bit of a backlog, will get it added as soon as I can.


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 20, 2012)

Another one, but not strictly an 01, near Westbourne Park.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Balham (Sep 20, 2012)

Alas I have nothing to contribute but have thoroughly enjoyed the photos with old numbers (yes, things are a bit quiet here at the moment    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) . 

Found out the 01 code came about in 1959!  

Found this relating to the pre 1959 system (with names); Telephone areas.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Another one, but not strictly an 01, near Westbourne Park.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh cheers. Have got a bit of a backlog on the blog at the moment, but will add this as soon as I can


----------



## plurker (Sep 30, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Have got a bit of a backlog on the blog at the moment, but will add this as soon as I can


 
One more for the b(ack)log...the Hoover Chinese in Balham


----------



## hiccup (Oct 2, 2012)

Ooh, nice, ta


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2012)

Another one for you - pre 01 as well  Afraid pic isn't great as it was taken from a moving car, but this is on Streatham High Road.


----------



## plurker (Oct 2, 2012)

nipsla said:


> *a moving car,* but this is *on* *Streatham High Road*.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2012)

plurker said:


>



I wasn't driving


----------



## plurker (Oct 2, 2012)

I was more making the point that it's rare to see cars in motion on SHR


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2012)

plurker said:


> I was more making the point that it's rare to see cars in motion on SHR


 
Good point well made


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 7, 2012)

There's an 01 antiques shop in Kensington Church Street that is either near-bankrupt and about to be taken over by a cupcake chain, or outraged at the idea that anyone might even THINK they are in 0208.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 8, 2012)

King Street, Hammersmith





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hiccup (Oct 10, 2012)

uk benzo said:
			
		

> King Street, Hammersmith
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/img20121007140934.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Cool, cheers, will add it soon.


----------



## Jazzz (Oct 10, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> There's an 01 antiques shop in Kensington Church Street that is either near-bankrupt and about to be taken over by a cupcake chain, or outraged at the idea that anyone might even THINK they are in 0208.


There's no dialling code "0208". You cannot dial a seven digit number to another London landline.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kensington Church Street is 020 7 territory anyway.

And Jazzz stop being a pedant.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 10, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Kensington Church Street is 020 7 territory anyway.


 
If we're being pedantic, 020 7 can be anywhere in London now


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2012)

Spotted on Norwood Road opposite Tulse Hill station.


----------



## Balham (Jan 5, 2013)

Bit late but my contribution, south London . . . . disused but the 01 is still there. Saw another from a train yesterday as well.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2013)

Whats with the "HA HA HA" all over it?


----------



## Balham (Jan 6, 2013)

While not gauranteed to work I do it to lessen the likelihood of my photos being used elsewhere though if people want to 'steal' images they seem to pay little attention as to whether a photo is watermarked is not.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 7, 2013)

Crofton Park: Paine & Hunter Opticians, 384 Brockley Road if you want to google it has an 01 number. I'll take a picture of it next time I'm passing.


----------



## 4to20characters (May 14, 2013)

Has this been done? If so, apologies. Also apologies for massive pic! Am v pleased with myself though. Taken from Whitechapel station btw.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 24, 2013)

I saw this the other day. I don't know how many hand dryers there are with the old code still on but thought it was pretty threadworthy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2013)

This is all I have to offer, a pic of my home phone.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> This is all I have to offer, a pic of my home phone.
> 
> View attachment 41040





I really must get mum-tat's old phone sorted out so it will work with these new fangled sockets.

It's similar, but older (possibly a 706 not a 746) - it has the letters round the edge, and the 01-857 number is stuck on a paper label, the 'Kipling' exchange label is underneath...

I do have a 706 as my mobile phone ringtone...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2013)

You know the model number and differences between them too


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> You know the model number and differences between them too



doesn't everybody?


----------



## plurker (Sep 27, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> This is all I have to offer, a pic of my home phone.



My phone has no 01 number on it, but is nicer than yours


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2013)

plurker said:


> My phone has no 01 number on it, but is nicer than yours




 Showoff!

It is very nice, yes.


----------



## thatguyhex (Sep 29, 2013)

hiccup said:


> I suppose this is a slightly cheeky request, I've set up this blog:
> 
> http://01forlondon.wordpress.com
> 
> it's a collection of photos of signs in London that still have the old (pre-1990) 01 dialling code on them.


Well knock me down with a feather. Hello hiccup, this is the Hex that's sent you a load of photos. It's about time I sent you some more, they've been piling up again....


----------



## cybertect (Dec 1, 2013)

I found this today: 6 Commercial Street, E1: 01 247 5769.

I took the photo in 2009, but Streetview today shows the same signage.




Fancy Goods by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 1, 2013)

cybertect said:


> I found this today: 6 Commercial Street, E1: 01 247 5769.
> 
> I took the photo in 2009, but Streetview today shows the same frontage.
> 
> ...



Getting two obsolete dialling codes on one building is quite an achievement!


----------



## prunus (Dec 1, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> I saw this the other day. I don't know how many hand dryers there are with the old code still on but thought it was pretty threadworthy
> 
> View attachment 41039



Edgware Road spelled wrong, too.  Nice


----------



## Maggot (Jan 26, 2014)

Croydon area - Beddington.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 26, 2014)

Were you having a pint in The Plough opposite?


----------



## prunus (Jan 26, 2014)

http://goo.gl/maps/6eIk5

Fortis Green, N10


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 26, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> I saw this the other day. I don't know how many hand dryers there are with the old code still on but thought it was pretty threadworthy
> 
> View attachment 41039


Edgeware Rd?


----------



## hiccup (Jan 27, 2014)

Shit, I really need to update my blog


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 3, 2014)

Really old dialling code near the westway bit of Portobello road


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## hiccup (Mar 20, 2015)

I have resurrected my blog: https://01forlondon.wordpress.com/

Will work my way through the stuff on this thread in the coming days/weeks...

Planning a complete redesign too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2015)

hiccup said:


> I have resurrected my blog: https://01forlondon.wordpress.com/
> 
> Will work my way through the stuff on this thread in the coming days/weeks...
> 
> Planning a complete redesign too


I just replied to a comment to me from 5 YEARS AGO 

#BUMPTASTIC


----------



## hiccup (Mar 20, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I just replied to a comment to me from 5 YEARS AGO
> 
> #BUMPTASTIC


King of the bumps


----------



## thatguyhex (Mar 22, 2015)

I emailed you last year, hiccup, volunteering to help out, but totally failed to follow through on it due to one thing or another. Sorry mate!

However, I have at least been keeping my eyes open - try an Instagram search for #dial01forlondon.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2015)

those are all ace thatguyhex


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 1, 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted


That is a thing of beauty and no mistake


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2015)

thatguyhex said:


> I emailed you last year, hiccup, volunteering to help out, but totally failed to follow through on it due to one thing or another. Sorry mate!
> 
> However, I have at least been keeping my eyes open - try an Instagram search for #dial01forlondon.


Ace, thanks 

Re: volunteering, I can hardly complain, I haven't exactly been the most conscientious updater myself...


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2015)

marty21 said:


> driving down the Lea bridge road,Leyton spotted this one, mrs21 took a quick picture whilst we were stuck in traffic, a little bemused that I wanted a picture of a dull shop - it's important, it's for someone on the internets !
> 
> now do these count? the upper window frame has two shields with the number without the 01
> 
> actually spotted 3 more! on the way down Lea bridge road, all without the 01,could go back and bag them at some point


Added!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Michaels Meats in Brixton (and Barons Menswear as well, but they omit the 01):


Added!


----------



## uk benzo (May 4, 2015)

hiccup - Acre Lane Diamond Hire tools, Brixton.


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> hiccup - Acre Lane Diamond Hire tools, Brixton.


Nice


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 6, 2015)

Bosh!






Suspect it's some old-skool-hipster-bollocks.


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bosh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, ta 

Whereabouts is that?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 6, 2015)

Vauxhall, facing the rail tracks in the jumble of buildings the Big Issue and Travelodge are part of.


----------



## uk benzo (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2016)

hiccup

encountered this one last week, on St Dunstans Hill, Sutton / Cheam.



I don't think I'd gone through a time-warp...


----------



## hiccup (Jun 13, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> View attachment 87726





Puddy_Tat said:


> hiccup
> 
> encountered this one last week, on St Dunstans Hill, Sutton / Cheam.
> 
> ...



Cheers both 

I will get them added soon. I've been very neglectful of my poor little blog of late.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hiccup
> 
> encountered this one last week, on St Dunstans Hill, Sutton / Cheam.
> 
> ...




How is that shop even a thing now?


----------



## 4to20characters (Jun 14, 2016)

Here's a couple I've seen this year - apologies if I've missed anyone else posting them!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How is that shop even a thing now?



Hipsters


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How is that shop even a thing now?


 


skyscraper101 said:


> Hipsters


 
i am not convinced that hipsters have reached east cheam yet


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 21, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bosh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that the other day and instantly thought of this thread, then came to check if it had been posted.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh my poor neglected blog. Really must update it/completely redesign it some time soon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2017)

hiccup said:


> completely redesign it some time soon



with a new fascia with an 020 number?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 24, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> with a new fascia with an 020 number?


Never!

I moved away from London a couple of years ago, which hasn't really helped with the blog tbh.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 27, 2017)

A couple more for you here courtesy of Spitalfields Life (apologies if you already have them)


----------



## hiccup (Jul 27, 2017)

I do not already have those.

Do you know what, I might just ruddy well add them to the blog right ruddy well now.

Spitalfields, E1 (via Spitalfields Life)


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 27, 2017)

Welcome back Hiccup. I shall start looking out for more 01 dialing codes.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 28, 2017)

hiccup said:


> I do not already have those.
> 
> Do you know what, I might just ruddy well add them to the blog right ruddy well now.
> 
> Spitalfields, E1 (via Spitalfields Life)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 21, 2017)

Saw another hand dryer in a pub with the old 01 number on it on Saturday...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2017)

A colleague in her late 20s wasn't aware of the old 01 for London, or the 071/081 controversy #old


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 21, 2017)

A handy diagram depicting the history of those turbulent dialling code times.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2017)

at a tangent...

i know the pedants get annoyed by phone numbers shown as 0208 xxx xxxx

in merton high street there is a shop front with an 0208x xxxxxx


----------



## Favelado (Aug 22, 2017)

I enjoyed taking a look at the blog.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 22, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at a tangent...
> 
> i know the pedants get annoyed by phone numbers shown as 0208 xxx xxxx
> 
> in merton high street there is a shop front with an 0208x xxxxxx



I'm no pedant, but would need to burn that fucker down if I saw that


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Saw another hand dryer in a pub with the old 01 number on it on Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 113990


Nice. Whereabouts was the pub?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at a tangent...
> 
> i know the pedants get annoyed by phone numbers shown as 0208 xxx xxxx
> 
> in merton high street there is a shop front with an 0208x xxxxxx


Sickening


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 22, 2017)

hiccup said:


> Nice. Whereabouts was the pub?



I was just checking when I took the photo and I actually don't think it was a pub now. I think it was in a Chinese buffet restaurant in Hammersmith called The Real China.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> I was just checking when I took the photo and I actually don't think it was a pub now. I think it was in a Chinese buffet restaurant in Hammersmith called The Real China.


Ta


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 3, 2019)

hiccup

Found this today on Goldhawk Rd


----------



## hiccup (Feb 4, 2019)

Ooh, no, not got that one. 

Will add it... if I can remember my login...

Thank you


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2019)

Annoying Honda sign in the way but there are google street view images without it too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 5, 2019)

hiccup said:


> Ooh, no, not got that one.
> 
> Will add it... if I can remember my login...
> 
> Thank you



Actually, having now checked your blog. I can see it's already there 

Reg Orpin Motorcycles, W12


----------



## hiccup (Feb 5, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Actually, having now checked your blog. I can see it's already there
> 
> Reg Orpin Motorcycles, W12


So it is. Six years ago is a long time to remember stuff...


----------



## yield (Feb 5, 2019)

Eastcote Homecare on Field End Road, Eastcote


----------



## hiccup (Feb 5, 2019)

yield said:


> View attachment 160999
> Eastcote Homecare on Field End Road, Eastcote


Yay, ta


----------



## tim (Oct 10, 2020)

Peter the barber on Barking Road has made me think of this thread most days for the past four years. He may already be here as may the optician slightly nearer Canning Town Station whose number is pre-01.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 11, 2020)

Ooh no, not got that one. Thanks for posting 

Really need to try and remember my login so I can update the blog 😬


----------



## tim (Feb 3, 2021)

A little bit further along the Barking Road from Peter's. This optician doesn't have a coveted 01 but makes up with it by having the pre and post O1 iterations of the number, so at least deserves an honourable mention.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 3, 2021)

tim said:


> A little bit further along the Barking Road from Peter's. This optician doesn't have a coveted 01 but makes up with it by having the pre and post O1 iterations of the number, so at least deserves an honourable mention.
> 
> View attachment 252587


Thank you! Will update the blog one day, I swear I will.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2021)

132 balls pond road


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 3, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 252646
> 132 balls pond road



That’s 071 though? I though this was purely for 01


----------



## hiccup (Feb 3, 2021)

tim said:


> A little bit further along the Barking Road from Peter's. This optician doesn't have a coveted 01 but makes up with it by having the pre and post O1 iterations of the number, so at least deserves an honourable mention.
> 
> View attachment 252587


I done a post: 









						J. Cohen Registered Optometrist, Canning Town
					

This blog has been shaken from its slumber by this kind photo donation from Tim on the urban75 message boards. Strictly speaking this isn’t a legit 01, but as Tim points out, surely worthy of…




					01forlondon.wordpress.com
				




Might manage another one in 2024.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2021)

i had to look up ALBert dock exchange

(full list of old London exchanges here)


----------



## hiccup (Feb 3, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i had to look up ALBert dock exchange
> 
> (full list of old London exchanges here)


I did not know that. Post updated, thank you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2021)

I presume there must have been some technical reason why most places got their area code number changed when it went to 01-123-4567 instead of just referring to the number that the old name had made up?

ALBert Dock would have been dialled as 252, but the new number was 476

I think they grouped the (new) area numbers geographically, most of SE London became 85x-xxxx or 69x-xxxx in the 70s

Then they used new exchange numbers, so you could get places next door with different area codes - some shops in Lewisham (which was mostly 852) had 318 phone numbers, I remember as a kidlet thinking it was odd how this could happen...


----------



## technical (Feb 4, 2021)

plurker said:


> Rogers on Streatham High Road still rocking the 01 thing...



can confirm this is still there as walked past it yesterday


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 4, 2021)

A couple in here:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2021)

i think i found this on orsman road


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2021)

yes


----------



## hiccup (Mar 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yes
> View attachment 259254


Ooh, ta

Any idea what that place is/was?


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 18, 2021)

hiccup said:


> Ooh, ta
> 
> Any idea what that place is/was?



It's been painted out now - may have originally been part of the building fronting Kingsland Road which I'd guess was a pub?
Backs onto the canal.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 18, 2021)

Its 283 Bridge House as far as I can see - if this link to google maps works. Opposite The Glory.
But no luck on identifying the phone number - unless it belonged to what is rubbed out on the sign - Levick Kembery?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2021)

from 1983 telephone book


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 18, 2021)

stethoscope said:


> Its 283 Bridge House as far as I can see - if this link to google maps works. Opposite The Glory.
> But no luck on identifying the phone number - unless it belonged to what is rubbed out on the sign - Levick Kembery?



Probably was, the company is dissolved now but was there for 46 years.

LEVICK KEMBERY LIMITED

COMPANY NUMBER
01200676

COMPANY TYPE
Private limited with Share Capital

BUSINESS ACTIVITY (SIC)
- No SIC description available

INCORPORATION DATE
18/02/1975 (46years old)


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 18, 2021)

Mystery solved!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2021)

as for the building, does not appear to have been a pub.  It's locally listed in Hackney as 'Victorian commercial building'

1896 OS map shows it as Bridge Stone Wharf

1910 street directory has -


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 18, 2021)

Interesting!
A travelling crane next door too


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2021)

hiccup said:


> Ooh, ta
> 
> Any idea what that place is/was?


I'm sorry, I don't have anything to add


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 18, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Interesting!
> A travelling crane next door too



I'm making up a story about this now - maybe the crane was to lift the marble brought by boat along the canal


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I'm making up a story about this now - maybe the crane was to lift the marble brought by boat along the canal



a lot of those places were wharves, so most would have had cranes to lift stuff out of boats

found this, dated 1891, in a hefty planning document on the friends of the regents canal website


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 18, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a lot of those places were wharves, so most would have had cranes to lift stuff out of boats
> 
> found this, dated 1891, in a hefty planning document on the friends of the regents canal website
> 
> View attachment 259289



That's great!
I saw the Friends of Regents Canal doccument link on google but the PDF was so large my phone wouldn't open it


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 14, 2021)

I've just pinched this photo from Ian Visits blog FB page, he doesn't say exactly where it is.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a lot of those places were wharves, so most would have had cranes to lift stuff out of boats
> 
> found this, dated 1891, in a hefty planning document on the friends of the regents canal website
> 
> View attachment 259289


That looks like it's a Goad insurance map ... They are great for detail on what buildings were used for.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I've just pinched this photo from Ian Visits blog FB page, he doesn't say exactly where it is.
> 
> View attachment 263316


That's easy, but don't know if they are at the same premises, but telephone number is little changed Clock repairs by John Walker Watch & Clock Maker, London


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> That's easy, but don't know if they are at the same premises, but telephone number is little changed Clock repairs by John Walker Watch & Clock Maker, London



I think what Ian was getting at was the irony of antique clocks and the antique phone number!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I think what Ian was getting at was the irony of antique clocks and the antique phone number!


It's great to see stuff like that still around there as it's slowly being removed.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I've just pinched this photo from Ian Visits blog FB page, he doesn't say exactly where it is.
> 
> View attachment 263316


Found it


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2021)

In a similar vein to the OP/blog is this in Wentworth St


----------



## tim (Jun 4, 2021)

Noticed this from the window of a 115 the other day. It's on. Commercial Road, so you probably have it already.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 7, 2021)

tim said:


> Noticed this from the window of a 115 the other day. It's on. Commercial Road, so you probably have it already.
> 
> View attachment 271802


Don't think I have that one, no. Will add it to the backlog, cheers


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2021)

Has this one been done? Couldn’t see it if so.





hiccup


----------



## hiccup (Jul 5, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Has this one been done? Couldn’t see it if so.
> 
> View attachment 276945
> View attachment 276946
> ...


Ooh no, not got that. That is a beauty. Cheers for the pics. Will get it added...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## hiccup (Jul 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 276965


Ooh that's nice too. Classic implicit 01.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 17, 2021)

One just off Kingsland Road in Dalston.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> One just off Kingsland Road in Dalston.
> View attachment 279002


Oh that is nice. Cheers


----------



## tim (Aug 7, 2021)

cybertect said:


> I found this today: 6 Commercial Street, E1: 01 247 5769.
> 
> I took the photo in 2009, but Streetview today shows the same signage.
> 
> ...



Still there today, and a quick Google of the number brings you straight back to this thread


----------



## hiccup (Aug 7, 2021)

tim said:


> Still there today, and a quick Google of the number brings you straight back to this thread
> View attachment 282554


Thank you! Will pull my finger out and add all these soon...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 8, 2021)

Bump

Spotted on Lever Street EC1 the other day 



hiccup


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> One just off Kingsland Road in Dalston.
> View attachment 279002


Will look out for that one .


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Bump
> 
> Spotted on Lever Street EC1 the other day
> 
> ...


Clearly in East London , we just haven't been able to move on.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2021)

blogger 'diamond geezer' has one from lea bridge road today, complete with very 'groovy' typeface probably from late 60s / early 70s


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 26, 2021)

on the basis it's never open when i go past (when the shutter is down it hides the 01 in the window), i've resorted to street view

clock / watch repairer on Burnt Ash Hill, Lee



bonus points for also having an 081 number on display by the door.  no visible 0181 to make the full set though (and it opened some time in the 80s so not old enough to have a number with the exchange name)


----------



## hiccup (Dec 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> on the basis it's never open when i go past (when the shutter is down it hides the 01 in the window), i've resorted to street view
> 
> clock / watch repairer on Burnt Ash Hill, Lee
> 
> ...


Lovely stuff. Cheers


----------



## hiccup (Dec 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> blogger 'diamond geezer' has one from lea bridge road today, complete with very 'groovy' typeface probably from late 60s / early 70s



Ooh and this


----------



## Skim (Dec 30, 2021)

Saw this on my travels the other day…


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 31, 2021)

On Fonthill Road N4


----------



## hiccup (Dec 31, 2021)

Skim said:


> Saw this on my travels the other day…
> 
> View attachment 303825





DaphneM said:


> On Fonthill Road N4


Cheers for these! Need to sort my life out and update the site...


----------



## hiccup (Dec 31, 2021)

Also: hi Skim  long time no see


----------



## Skim (Dec 31, 2021)

hiccup said:


> Also: hi Skim  long time no see


Hi Hiccup! Hope all’s well 😎 Happy new year ☺️


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2022)

I've seen many lately beginning just 7. A few today like this, any good?


----------



## stdP (Feb 20, 2022)

Apologies for the crapitude of the picture - I was at a red light and this was the only shot I could get so the 01 is partially obscured (back-scured?) by the light. But a car dealership in, I think, Wimbledon Chase is sporting a number almost as old as what looks to be a Rolls Corniche inside.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2022)

tim said:


> Still there today, and a quick Google of the number brings you straight back to this thread
> View attachment 282554


 I pass by this place quite a lot and I don't think Ive ever seen it open. It seems like it's been shuttered for a long time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2022)

went past this place on High Street North, East Ham today (but wasn't in a position to photograph it)



And somewhere further up the road has their phone number shown in the format 0208 1234 567


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2022)

A number from before 01, on barking road today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 318815
> A number from before 01, on barking road today



ALBert Dock (I had to go and look it up)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ALBert Dock (I had to go and look it up)


I wondered what it might be - cheers


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 318815
> A number from before 01, on barking road today



Oh, that's very near where I am, I hadn't spotted that - but yeah kind of obvious now I see it and it is the same exchange I am on, Albert Dock.  Nice find!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh, that's very near where I am, I hadn't spotted that - but yeah kind of obvious now I see it and it is the same exchange I am on, Albert Dock.  Nice find!


I'm now sitting in my front room which stinks of shit because the cat we have just adopted dropped an 02 in the carrier on the way back from seeing that sign.


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm now sitting in my front room which stinks of shit because the cat we have just adopted dropped an 02 in the carrier on the way back from seeing that sign.



From Celia Hammond?

I feel as though we need photos once kitty has settled in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2022)

Epona said:


> From Celia Hammond?
> 
> I feel as though we need photos once kitty has settled in.


Once he's unshitted I will do. Waiting for him to come out from under the settee


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2022)

Still waiting for him to come out from under the settee


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 29, 2022)

Here's an 01 number for you which I assume is still there as the article it's from is today's.



From...





						At Eel Pie Island | Spitalfields Life
					






					spitalfieldslife.com


----------



## hiccup (Apr 29, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Here's an 01 number for you which I assume is still there as the article it's from is today's.
> 
> View attachment 320526
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tim (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm sure there is a story to be told about "Continental Motors" of Canning Town.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 14, 2022)

tim said:


> I'm sure there is a story to be told about "Continental Motors" of Canning Town.
> 
> View attachment 332185


Yeah that's quite an evocative photo isn't it?


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 14, 2022)

I've just had a Google but I can't find anything about them


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I've just had a Google but I can't find anything about them



Try Gold Seal Garage. Even their website looks like something from the 90s 






						Welcome to Gold Seal International Trading Co. Ltd
					

this is my site



					www.goldsealgarage.com
				




Another image from Google Street View.









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 14, 2022)

Great font on the Gold Seal Garage signage


----------



## stdP (Oct 27, 2022)

Another terrible pic, snapped with an inadequate tele from the top deck of a moving bus in the rain, but here's an old alarm bell on someone's house still showing the number of the company:


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2022)

stdP said:


> Another terrible pic, snapped with an inadequate tele from the top deck of a moving bus in the rain, but here's an old alarm bell on someone's house still showing the number of the company:
> 
> View attachment 349090


I always like seeing the afa alarms


----------



## hiccup (Oct 29, 2022)

stdP said:


> Another terrible pic, snapped with an inadequate tele from the top deck of a moving bus in the rain, but here's an old alarm bell on someone's house still showing the number of the company:
> 
> View attachment 349090


Ace, cheers. Really really need to update the blog 😬


----------



## hiccup (Nov 3, 2022)

stdP said:


> Another terrible pic, snapped with an inadequate tele from the top deck of a moving bus in the rain, but here's an old alarm bell on someone's house still showing the number of the company:
> 
> View attachment 349090


Whereabouts was the photo taken stdP ?


----------



## stdP (Nov 3, 2022)

hiccup said:


> Whereabouts was the photo taken stdP ?



One of the houses on the west side of Croxted Road close to Brockwell Park, just a wee bit under the bridge and up the hill, taken from the top deck of the Number 3. If I find myself walking around the area I'll try and bag a better shot.

Approximate location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## hiccup (Nov 3, 2022)

stdP said:


> One of the houses on the west side of Croxted Road close to Brockwell Park, just a wee bit under the bridge and up the hill, taken from the top deck of the Number 3. If I find myself walking around the area I'll try and bag a better shot.
> 
> Approximate location: OpenStreetMap


Thank you


----------



## hiccup (Nov 3, 2022)

tim said:


> I'm sure there is a story to be told about "Continental Motors" of Canning Town.
> 
> View attachment 332185


Slowly working through my backlog: Gold Seal Garage, Canning Town


----------



## stdP (Nov 3, 2022)

hiccup said:


> Thank you



You're very welcome, it's a great wee subject for a blog. My partner's now also on the lookout for them...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2022)

implied 01 in beautiful downtown catford earlier today



(if you want a different size / shape photo edit, let me know)


----------



## plurker (Dec 31, 2022)

Clocked this one in Crystal Palace this week, as I bought a Christmas present for our tortoise.


----------

